
US Simplified Spelling Board (1906) - mcenedella
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simplified_Spelling_Board
======
erpaa
These projects suck, because they try to renovate existing system, which is a
total failure in o so many ways. Best approach is just to adopt the standard
German/Swedish/Italian phonetic spelling just in one shock move. "Dis is ön
eksample öf renoveited Inglish spelling foor joor vjuving plesöre".

